# Camera body and lences compatibility



## nochesencuba (Apr 22, 2011)

Dear Friends

I am a beginner and I would like to buy a camera,  have in mind Nikon 3000 and would like to know how do one choose the lences compatibile with the camera body, what should I look for , because on most of the sites they sell just the body and the lences are sold separately. What is the criterium, the serial number, model, etc. 

And I live in Europe, sorry for the stupid question, but is there some requirement for the lap top in which I will be plugging the cam to extract the pictures,  I suppose there is a software to install on my PC and I am afraid it may not work on our PCs and laptps here. 

Thanks a lot and please forgive me if I have asked a question, which had already been discussed in the forum. 

I wish you all a lovely night and see you soon,

Manuela


----------



## Bram (Apr 22, 2011)

Well your LENSES are compatable with adapters. Buy nikon you will need to buy nikkor, tamron, tokina, and sigma lenses that are all compatable with your body. Same the other way around if you buy a canon body.
Warning though be sure to chekc this first!. Tamron, Tokina and Sigma all make lenses for nikon and canon bodies. When making the purchase of the lens make sure you check that its compatable!


----------



## zxorated (Apr 22, 2011)

And if you are buying the D3000 make sure your lenses have AF-"S" since the camera does not have a built in focus motor or you can just manual focus but it takes time to get the hang of it.


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2011)

Nikon's D40/D40x/D60/D3000/D3100/D5000/D5100 can auto focus with any of these lenses:

From Wikipedia.org: List of Nikon F-mount lenses with integrated autofocus motors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*NikonNikkor: 54 lenses*

*Wide-Angle*


AF-S DX 10-24mm 1:3.5-4.5G ED 
AF-S DX 12-24mm 1:4G IF-ED
AF-S 14-24mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S 17-35mm 1:2.8D IF-ED
*Mid-Range*


AF-S DX     16-85mm VR 1:3.5-5.6G IF-ED
AF-S DX 17-55mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED II
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G VR
AF-S DX 18-70mm 1:3.5-4.5G IF-ED
AF-S 24-70mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S 24-85mm 1:3.5-4.5G IF-ED 
AF-S     24-120mm 1:3.5-5.6G VR IF-ED
AF-S 28-70mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S DX 35mm 1:1.8G
AF-S 50mm 1:1.4G 
*Super-Zoom*


AF-S DX     18-105mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED VR
AF-S DX 18-135mm 1:3.5-5.6G     IF-ED 
AF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6G DX VR IF-ED
AF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED-IF VR DX II
*Telephoto*


AF-S DX 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G ED
AF-S DX 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G VR IF-ED
AF-S     70-200mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED
AF-S 70-200 mm     1:2.8G ED VR II
AF-S 80-200mm 1:2.8D ED
AF-S 70-300mm 1:4.5-5.6G VR IF-ED
AF-S 200mm     1:2G VR IF-ED
AF-I 300mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 300mm 1:2.8D IF-ED II 
AF-S 300mm     1:2.8G VR IF-ED
AF-S 300mm     1:2,8G ED VR II
AF-S 300mm 1:4D IF-ED 
*Super-Telephoto*


AF-S     200-400mm 1:4G VR IF-ED
AF-I 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED II 
AF-S 400mm     1:2.8G VR IF-ED
AF-I 500mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 500mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 500mm 1:4D IF-ED II 
AF-S 500mm     1:4G VR IF-ED
AF-I 600mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 600mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 600mm 1:4D IF-ED II 
AF-S 600mm     1:4G VR IF-ED
*Macro*


AF-S Micro 60mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S Micro 105mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED
AF-S DX     Micro 85mm 1:3.5G ED VR
*Teleconverter*


AF-S Teleconverter TC-20E III 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-14E II 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-17E II 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-20E II 
AF-I Teleconverter TC-14E 
AF-I Teleconverter TC-20E 
Nikonnotes:


^ *a**b**c**d**e**f* Will only mount original Nikon     Nikkor AF-S and AF-I lenses (without modification). Not recommended for     use with Nikkor DX lenses. 
*Sigma: 46 lenses*

*Fisheye*


4.5mm f/2.8 EX DC Circular Fisheye HSM
10mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Diagonal fisheye
*Wide-Angle*


10-20mm 1:3.5 EX DC HSM 
10-20mm 1:4-5.6 EX DC HSM
12-24mm 1:4.5-5.6 EX DG ASPHERICAL HSM
14mm 1:2.8 EX HSM RF APO 
17-35mm 1:2.8-4 EX DG     ASPHERICAL HSM 
*Mid-Range*


17-70mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC Macro HSM 
17-70mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC HSM     "for Nikon Only" 
17-70mm     1:2.8-4 DC Macro OS HSM
18-50mm 1:2.8 EX DC HSM MACRO
18-50mm 1:2.8 EX DC HSM     "for Nikon only" 
18-50mm     1:2.8-4.5 DC OS HSM
18-50mm 1:3.5-5.6 DC HSM 
24-70mm 1:2.8 EX DG HSM 
30mm 1:1.4 EX DC HSM
50mm 1:1.4 EX DG HSM
*Super-Zoom*


18-125mm     1:3.8-5.6 DC OS HSM
18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC 
18-200mm     1:3.5-6.3 DC OS
18-200mm     1:3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM
18-250mm     1:3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM
* Telephoto*


50-150mm 1:2.8 APO EX DC HSM 
50-150mm 1:2.8 APO II EX DC HSM     
50-200mm     1:4-5.6 DC OS HSM
55-200mm 1:4-5.6 DC HSM 
70-200mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM     MACRO 
70-300mm 1:4.0-5.6 DG 
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 DG MACRO     "With Built-in Motor" 
70-300mm 1:4.0-5.6 DG APO Macro
70-300mm     1:4-5.6 DG OS
100-300mm 1:4 APO EX DG HSM 
120-300mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM 
300mm 1:2.8 EX DG APO HSM 
*Super-Telephoto*


50-500mm 1:4-6.3 APO EX DG HSM 
80-400mm     1:4-5.6 EX OS
80-400mm     1:4.5-5.6 EX DG APO OS
120-400mm 1:4.5-5.6 DG OS APO HSM
150-500mm     1:5-6.3 DG OS APO HSM
300-800 1:5.6 APO EX DG HSM 
500mm 1:4.5 EX DG HSM APO 
800mm 1:5.6 EX DG APO 
*Macro*


150mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM MACRO
*Teleconverter*


TELE CONVERTER APO EX DG 1.4x 
TELE CONVERTER APO EX DG 2.0x 
*Tamron: 14 lenses*

*Wide-Angle*


10-24mm 1:3.5-4.5 AF Di-II LD 
.

*Mid-Range*


17-50mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di-II LD     Aspherical [IF] (A16NII) 
17-50mm     1:2.8 SP AF XR Di II VC LD Aspherical [IF]
28-75mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di LD     Aspherical (IF)(A09NII) 
*Super-Zoom*


18-200mm AF XR Di-II (A14NII) 
18-250mm 1:3.5-6.3 AF Di-II LD     Aspherical Macro NII 
18-270mm     1:3.5-6.3 AF Di-II VC LD Aspherical [IF] Macro
28-300mm     1:3.5-6.3 AF XR Di VC
*Telephoto*


70-200mm 1:2.8 AF Di LD MACRO 
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 AF Di LD Macro     (A17NII, with built-in motor) 
*Macro*


60mm 1:2 SP AF DiII LD (IF)     Macro 
90mm 1:2.8 SP AF Di MACRO Model     272E 
*Teleconverter*


Tamron SP Pro 1.4x 
Tamron SP Pro 2x 
*Tokina: 1 lens*

*Wide Angle*


12-24 1:4 AT-X 124 PRO DX II 
*] Kenko: 9 lenses + 3 lens extension tubes*

*Teleconverter*


Teleplus Pro 300 1.4x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 1.4x 
Teleplus Pro 300 2x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 2x 
Teleplus Pro 300 3x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 3x  
Teleplus MC4 AF DG 2x 
Teleplus MC7 AF DG 2x 
Teleplus K1.5 AF DG 1.5x 
*Lens extension tube*


AUTO EXTENSION TUBE SET DG 12,     20 and 36mm 
EXTENSION RING UNIPLUS TUBE DG     12 
EXTENSION RING UNIPLUS TUBE DG     25


----------



## vtf (Apr 22, 2011)

^^^^^^^^
oh my


----------



## nochesencuba (Apr 23, 2011)

Many thanks to all of you! Your help and experience are invaluable to me and to all beginners  Thanks God that there are alaways people to help dummies like me 

Wish you all a nice weekend!


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 23, 2011)

nochesencuba said:
			
		

> Thanks God


 
You're welcome.


----------

